# Am I on enough progesterone?



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

Hello, wonder if anyone can Help? I know this is a clinic question however I don’t really much faith in them as they aren’t very good.
I’m on my second frozen transfer as my first fresh transfer unfortunately didn’t work as I came on my period 5 days before testing day, which make me think my body didn’t have enough progesterone, I was on two pessarys a day 400mg per one. I have now switched to lubion injections at 25mg a shot everyone I have spoken to who is on this is on two injections a day or 2 pessarys and 1 injection? I’m just solely on one injection a day is anyone else on just one lubion a day or has been prior and had successful results? Thank you


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

Has your clinic ever tested your progesterone during your FET cycle? That's the only real way to know. My clinic test mine on the day before transfer so we have time to fix it if it is low. I had a failed cycle with a perfect 5AA blastocyst which I'm certain was due to low progesterone, I was on 2 400mg pessaries for that cycle. The following cycle, they put me on intramuscular injections which are the most effective way, and I got a BFP. I actually find though, generally my hormone levels are best all round when I do a natural not a medicated FET. Also much nicer! It is going to be different people so what was true for me might not necessarily be true for you, but if you are concerned it might be a factor I would be asking for a test the day before transfer to confirm they are ok.


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

missl73 said:


> Has your clinic ever tested your progesterone during your FET cycle? That's the only real way to know. My clinic test mine on the day before transfer so we have time to fix it if it is low. I had a failed cycle with a perfect 5AA blastocyst which I'm certain was due to low progesterone, I was on 2 400mg pessaries for that cycle. The following cycle, they put me on intramuscular injections which are the most effective way, and I got a BFP. I actually find though, generally my hormone levels are best all round when I do a natural not a medicated FET. Also much nicer! It is going to be different people so what was true for me might not necessarily be true for you, but if you are concerned it might be a factor I would be asking for a test the day before transfer to confirm they are ok.


No they have never tested anything honestly they are so rubbish they even wrote the wrong trigger injection date on my paper work!!! I knew it was 36 hours so I did it when I thought and lucky I did because I would of lost 12 eggs if I had listened to them. I am just one lubion injection this time round and there seems to be like not one person on lubion at all, I might even try a natural cycle if this one don’t work I had my transfer Friday just gone. I think I 100% want them checked I’m going to ask them this time round, because we are nhs I feel like they don’t actually give a **** about us, which is quite sad but that’s how it feels. I only knew about the injections as my friend is on them but they haven’t done anything different in this cycle and haven’t done any tests on me to see why. Will 100% ask them thank you so much ❤


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

missl73 said:


> Has your clinic ever tested your progesterone during your FET cycle? That's the only real way to know. My clinic test mine on the day before transfer so we have time to fix it if it is low. I had a failed cycle with a perfect 5AA blastocyst which I'm certain was due to low progesterone, I was on 2 400mg pessaries for that cycle. The following cycle, they put me on intramuscular injections which are the most effective way, and I got a BFP. I actually find though, generally my hormone levels are best all round when I do a natural not a medicated FET. Also much nicer! It is going to be different people so what was true for me might not necessarily be true for you, but if you are concerned it might be a factor I would be asking for a test the day before transfer to confirm they are ok.


Also my first cycle was a grade a too and they said it was a perfect embroyo so I don’t understand why it didn’t work either


----------



## missl73 (Mar 12, 2018)

poppysmith said:


> No they have never tested anything honestly they are so rubbish they even wrote the wrong trigger injection date on my paper work!!! I knew it was 36 hours so I did it when I thought and lucky I did because I would of lost 12 eggs if I had listened to them. I am just one lubion injection this time round and there seems to be like not one person on lubion at all, I might even try a natural cycle if this one don’t work I had my transfer Friday just gone. I think I 100% want them checked I’m going to ask them this time round, because we are nhs I feel like they don’t actually give a **** about us, which is quite sad but that’s how it feels. I only knew about the injections as my friend is on them but they haven’t done anything different in this cycle and haven’t done any tests on me to see why. Will 100% ask them thank you so much ❤


Wow that is seriously ****. I’m sorry you don’t deserve that level of service regardless of how it’s funded. I know they are going to be more cost conscious if you’re NHS but it’s going to be more expensive if you need more rounds in the long run! If you ovulate and have regular periods, for a natural all you need is a trigger injection to time ovulation so they know when to do the transfer plus progesterone support but if you’ve ovulated your body will produce it anyway so it’s less of a concern. I hope you manage to get a better path forward and I’m sorry for your BFN it’s always heartbreaking 💔


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

missl73 said:


> Wow that is seriously ****. I’m sorry you don’t deserve that level of service regardless of how it’s funded. I know they are going to be more cost conscious if you’re NHS but it’s going to be more expensive if you need more rounds in the long run! If you ovulate and have regular periods, for a natural all you need is a trigger injection to time ovulation so they know when to do the transfer plus progesterone support but if you’ve ovulated your body will produce it anyway so it’s less of a concern. I hope you manage to get a better path forward and I’m sorry for your BFN it’s always heartbreaking 💔


I know, when I asked about the injections they said it was £250 which I really don’t have an issue paying but they almost act like you can’t afford anything when you’re nhs that’s how it feels. I opted in for the injections and paid for them this time yeah I do have regular periods, they did the embroyo glue in me this time and they included it in my free cycle which again our last cycle they asked £500 for it that was the only difference this cycle I’m sure they just make things up and prices up as they go along lol. It’s not funny but if you don’t laugh il just end up crying. Yeah so heartbreaking as I honestly thought it was going to work, fingers crossed this time round maybe if I bump up my progesterone it’s not too late if needed as I have already had my transfer Friday so we shall see. Thank you so much for your advice and replying back to me I really appreciate it xxx


----------



## poppysmith (Sep 14, 2021)

missl73 said:


> Wow that is seriously ****. I’m sorry you don’t deserve that level of service regardless of how it’s funded. I know they are going to be more cost conscious if you’re NHS but it’s going to be more expensive if you need more rounds in the long run! If you ovulate and have regular periods, for a natural all you need is a trigger injection to time ovulation so they know when to do the transfer plus progesterone support but if you’ve ovulated your body will produce it anyway so it’s less of a concern. I hope you manage to get a better path forward and I’m sorry for your BFN it’s always heartbreaking 💔


I’ve just spoken to my clinic and they didn’t even question it they have asked me to pick up a prescription now and start asap so I truly think I was meant to be on more but they forgot, Hope it isn’t too late 🥺


----------

